# Detroit-Area Silk Screening Class?



## Scramfam

Hi Folks, 
I'm looking for a silkscreening class in SE Michigan. I'm slowly collecting all of the gear and want to be sure I'm ready to print when it all gets here (Christmas of 09). Anybody know where I can find a class? OR, anybody want some evening help cranking out a job. No need to pay, I'd just like the experience. 

Thanks, 
Matt.


----------



## muneca

Hey Matt, 

Welcome to the forum. I've been looking for the same thing in my area. (OH) So, far nothing except for a community college program. I did find a class I am considering w/Ryonet. I'll send you the link. Please confirm once you have received the transmission. Good luck to you! Oh, the closest location w/them was in NY.


----------



## pwhite20

Yeah, I'm in the Detroit area as well and have looked several times for training centers in our area with no luck. I've done screen printing before, but it's been several years and it would be nice to have a refresher course instead of re-learning from my mistakes. 

For all you printers in the Detroit area, you've got a chance for some free help now from at least two of us since I'd also be willing to do some free work in exchange for some training in a running shop. You might even be able to make some extra $$$ setting up a training class in this area. 

For some reason the mid-west doesn't seem to be a central spot for screen printing. There's not a whole lot of suppliers in this area either. If I do happen to run across anything I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## muneca

Well, I'm in the Mighty mid-west too. I sent you a pm w/the company's info in NY. Did you get it? I have found that there are several companies that specialize in screen printing. However, in my area they haven't been willing to train or provide an internship, etc. There's a shop on every corner here...but, no one conducting any classes.


----------



## Scramfam

Thanks for the link. I was hoping for something closer though.


----------



## muneca

yeah, me too. if i come up w/something i'll be sure to send it over. you do the same please. good luck!


----------



## racewear

I'm from the metro Detroit area too.......any classes or meet up's I'm interested in.


----------

